
3D printed ‘tech couture’ dresses hit the runway at Paris Fashion Week - iamwil
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/22/3-d-printed-tech-couture-dresses-hit-the-runway-at-paris-fashion-week/
======
CountHackulus
The ability to vary elasticity is indeed pretty neat, and I wonder if this
will bring around a new era of "your logo on a tshirt" shops offering custom
3d-printed designer clothing.

